# Madinaty



## t. Morse (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi

I'm due to start a job in Madinaty in September an I'm looking to rent an appartment in either Madinaty or Al Rehab. 

Is Madinaty still a ghost town?
Where is the best place to live?
What facilities/ amenities are there in both cities?
What is the commute from Al Rehab to Madinaty like?


----------



## NileshMore (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi,
May be in past Madinaty was named as Ghost town but now it is not.
I am living here for last one month and found it a nice place to live. 
It is quite and peaceful here. You have all facilities inside the premises. 
Also, it has the most green space compared to any other gated community in Cairo, presently the occupancy is not full here which off course would increase gradually. However, I prefer such place as AlRehab is too congested and crowded. Also it is old now. Madinaty is quite an upmarket place which is newely built.
So given a choice better to be at Madinaty rather than Al Rehab. Also factor in where you have your office and what transportation means you have. As personal car is must here as it is quite a large property.

Regards
Nilesh More


----------

